# Happy Birthday, Kathie



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Today's a big day for Kathie!
I want to wish you a HAPPY BIRTHDAY and hope it's a great day. I hope Abby will lick you with kisses all day.
A bummer that you have to have surgery on your foot tomorrow, but you will be in my thoughts and prayers.
I hope today is special for you and you have many more.
Cicero sends you a lickie, also.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> Today's a big day for Kathie!
> I want to wish you a HAPPY BIRTHDAY and hope it's a great day. I hope Abby will lick you with kisses all day.
> A bummer that you have to have surgery on your foot tomorrow, but you will be in my thoughts and prayers.
> I hope today is special for you and you have many more.
> ...


Happy Birthday Kathie. You have a wonderful day and I hope tomorrow is very easy and over with before you know it! Special hugs AND love coming your way!!! Wish I could bake a cake that looks as pretty as the one Dale sent! arty:arty:arty::cheer2::grouphug: Flynn & Sir Winston


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Happy birthday, and good luck with your surgery!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

We hope you have a *Wonderful Birthday* and *a Very Speedy Recovery.*

Dale forgot to mention I helped with the cake..........


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday! Surgery is always tough - but I bet you'll feel sooo much better it will be well worth it! Make the most of today!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday Kathie. Well wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I actually made the cake, Dale just posted the picture for me. LOL

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! I hope you've had a lovely day and wish you well with your surgery tomorrow. You'll be in my prayers that it all goes as planned.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'll confess. Ann and Sandi make the cake and then we toasted you with a drink. Then I put the candles on - can you tell?
Hope surgery goes well and we hear from you in a day or two.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday and a very uneventful recovery.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

And I am jealous I was left out, but they know how much wine I drink and did not want to share! :biggrin1: Seriously please let us know when you are back home and feel like being on the computer again....thinking of you!! flynn


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Kathie, I couldn't trust Flynn with matches after having homemade scuppernong wine, but she was singing Happy Birthday to you....LOL (kidding)


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I remember that!! Cicero was singing along with me!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Kathie, have someone check in and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I just talked to Dale and she might post, too. I'm feeling pretty good - they did a pain block and I am definitely under-the-influence (pain pill). I will keep it short since I do not want to be held responsible for what I might say......lol

Thanks for all the Birthday Wishes! Wish I could have had some of that cake! My grandchildren were here a couple of weeks ago and helped DH make me one then and it was delicious!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That pain block is wonderful, should last at least 24 hours.

Feel better Kathie!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks, Ann - I'm hoping it will last me through the night!

Abby is helping DH take care of me!

Dale: I noticed you didn't put the right number of candles on the cake - afraid you might burn down the forum?.......LOL


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Abby is better than Percocet!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I agree with Ann, Abby is the best company!! Hope you have a restful night!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Abby....Percocet....Abby......Percocet......Abby......Percocet

I'd need to think about that one.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Me, too, Sandi.........lol


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

*Happy Birthday!!*


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, KATHIE !! I hope you are feeling well, no pain or at least, very little pain. ((Hugs))


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks, Marj and everyone - my foot just aches a little - doing surprisingly well! Abby stays in the room with me always but she is not a cuddler unless it is "her" idea - usually when I've got my laptop! I think she knows I can't type and hold a brush!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I missed the post of what kind of surgery you had. I’ve had 4 foot operations, none are fun but keeping your foot elevated and staying off of it is the best advice anyone can give you.

So... foot in the air, Abby by your side, laptop on your lap…….AND don’t push it to get going!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow - four surgeries? This is my third and I'm hoping my last. Different surgeon this time who thinks he's repaired most of the damage from the previous surgeries! Can you finally walk without pain, Sandi? I am hoping to finally be able to do that! So far, no weight-bearing for a week and foot propped way up! The first two surgeries was no weight-bearing for six weeks - really a bummer. 

I have everything I need right at my side so I'm doing good but still a little bored.....lol


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

No pain at all after two bunions removals, two Morton Neuromas removals, and one second toe realignment. Still have to watch which shoes I wear. Stilettos(sp) are not it my future.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry I missed this whole thread. Hope your birthday was special and that your recovery is swift and uncomplicated.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks, Geri!


----------

